# lecture vidéo sur pluzz



## yauffr (21 Novembre 2011)

Je n'arrive pas à lire les vidéos accessibles sur pluzz; comment faire,
Merci
yauffr


----------



## arbaot (21 Novembre 2011)

pluzz via Safari c'est du Flash...

mais y'a une app pour ça


----------

